# 3. Bienergrund Bike Marathon



## Büdiman (20. August 2006)

Hallo Biker,

am 27. August 2006 findet wieder der Biebergrund Bike Marathon im Biebergrund in Hessen statt. Auf zwei verschiedenen Strecken, werden eine Einsteigerstrecke (35 KM und 800 Hm), eine Kurzstrecke (60 KM und 1550 Hm) sowie eine Langstrecke über 120 KM und 3100 Hm angeboten. Tolle Trails, steile Anstiege und rasante Abfahrten warten auf Euch.

Für weitere Informationen und Anfahrtspläne: www.rfc-rossbach.de


----------



## mtbmarcus (20. August 2006)

In der Überschrift sollte der Namen der Veranstaltung schon richtig geschrieben sein. Oder? Ist bei der Suche schon besser.

Bin die ersten beiden Male mitgefahren. Schöne Veranstaltung mit ansprechender Strecke. Dieses Jahr geht es leider nicht. Fahren zu den World Games nach Saalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büdiman (22. August 2006)

Fehler schon behoben.    Stimmt ist echt ein tolles Rennen! Wer Zeit hat sollte unbedingt kommen


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. August 2006)

Hallo Büdiman,

war schon kurz davor mich letzte Woche online anzumelden als mich eine volle Breitseite Grippe erwischt hat. Leider ist die Voranmeldefrist genau in den Zeitraum gefallen, also kann leider nicht teilnehmen weil ich noch am auskurieren bin.
Möchte aber in Gelnhausen beim CC-Rennen teilnehmen.


----------



## Tom Jalapeno (22. August 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich bin am weekend einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren. Ihr solltet mitmachen, super Strecke und bei Gelegenheit mal die Landschaft anschauen, klasse!
Allerdings, die Steigung zum Azborn ist echt ein Hammer. Keine Ahnung wer die schaffen soll?! Der Untergrund ist total aufgeweicht und das Profil sitzt sofort zu und das bei 28 o. 29 % Steigung. Ich ziehe den Hut vor dem der es schafft. Ich werde mein Rad schultern und dann aufwärts...
Wünsche allen die sonst noch mitmachen eine gute Fahrt und heiles ankommen. Es wird bestimmt ein schneller Marathon...

Thanks to be crazy!

Tom


----------



## Büdiman (22. August 2006)

Tom Jalapeno schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich bin am weekend einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren. Ihr solltet mitmachen, super Strecke und bei Gelegenheit mal die Landschaft anschauen, klasse!
> Allerdings, die Steigung zum Azborn ist echt ein Hammer. Keine Ahnung wer die schaffen soll?! Der Untergrund ist total aufgeweicht und das Profil sitzt sofort zu und das bei 28 o. 29 % Steigung. Ich ziehe den Hut vor dem der es schafft. Ich werde mein Rad schultern und dann aufwärts...
> Wünsche allen die sonst noch mitmachen eine gute Fahrt und heiles ankommen. Es wird bestimmt ein schneller Marathon...


Hi,

ja das stimmt der Azborn ist echt der  Hammer letztes Jahr sind nur 11 Fahrer hochgekommen. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch mal mein Glück probiert habe aber nur (bei guten Witterungsverhältnissen) ca 3/4 des Berges geschafft.
Aber gerade solche schwierige Pasagen machen ein gutes Rennen aus. (Warum würden sonst so viele beim Cristalp starten) Also egal wie das Wetter wird kommt auf alle fälle vorbei und fahrt mit.


----------



## Tom Jalapeno (22. August 2006)

Büdiman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja das stimmt der Azborn ist echt der  Hammer letztes Jahr sind nur 11 Fahrer hochgekommen. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch mal mein Glück probiert habe aber nur (bei guten Witterungsverhältnissen) ca 3/4 des Berges geschafft.
> Aber gerade solche schwierige Pasagen machen ein gutes Rennen aus. (Warum würden sonst so viele beim Cristalp starten) Also egal wie das Wetter wird kommt auf alle fälle vorbei und fahrt mit.




Ja du hast recht, solche Strecken machen ein Rennen oder auch eine normale Tour richtig interessant, wie auch in Wombach die Aurorahöhe. Sonst könnte man auch Strassenfahrer werden und wir sind ja schließlich Mtbiker. 

Drück dir die Daumen...


----------



## Büdiman (22. August 2006)

Danke ich fahre nur die 35 KM Strecke praktisch als vorbereitung für die Bad Orb Spessart Challenge (da will ich kurz melden). Aber vom Erlebniswert sind beim bbm die 35 und 60 Strecke fast gleich. Ich freue mich schon aufs Rosengärtchen 

Gruß Büdiman


----------



## Tommygn (23. August 2006)

Büdiman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja das stimmt der Azborn ist echt der  Hammer letztes Jahr sind nur 11 Fahrer hochgekommen. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch mal mein Glück probiert habe aber nur (bei guten Witterungsverhältnissen) ca 3/4 des Berges geschafft.
> Aber gerade solche schwierige Pasagen machen ein gutes Rennen aus. (Warum würden sonst so viele beim Cristalp starten) Also egal wie das Wetter wird kommt auf alle fälle vorbei und fahrt mit.



Wo kommt den die Zahl 11 her ? Gibts denn die Liste der "AZ Bezwinger" auch Online ?
Mensch, bei der Onlineanmeldung habe ich doch das Kästchen "Sonne 25!C°; trocken" angeklickt ....  und nun ist für den Rest der Woche Niederschlag gemeldet.  
Bei Regen wirds sicherlich sehr spannend. Bereits am Sonntag waren wie Wege wesentlich ausgewaschener als 2005. Längsrillen und glitschiger Untergrund


----------



## Büdiman (23. August 2006)

Ja stimmt schon aber ich bin heute morgen ein Teil der 60er abgefahren und die war gut in Schuss. Egal bei welchem Wetter ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## mtbbunnie (23. August 2006)

Hallo Büdiman,

ich fahre am Sonntag das erste Mal mit, zudem meinen ersten Marathon und bin gespannt auf die Atmospäre rund um die Strecke.
Bei der Streckenbesichtigungstour konnte ich letzten Sonntag bereits erste wichtige Eindrücke mitnehmen.
Ich denke, die werden für das Rennen am Sonntag hilfreich sein.

Knackige Anstiege und spritzige Trails, eine abwechslungsreiche und spaßige Strecke.

Allen, die teilnehmen, wünsche ich viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen ;-)

Grüße von mtbbunnie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büdiman (23. August 2006)

auch dir viel Glück beim Marathon. Letztes Jahr war vor allem die Atmosphäre nach dem Rennen im Zielbereich super. Es gab gutes essen und Kuchen gratis echt genial mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr wird. Ich bin mir sicher es wird ein Knaller


----------



## Büdiman (23. August 2006)

Es sind schon viele Vormeldungen, dass verspricht ne rießen tolle Veranstalltung zu werden.......


----------



## Büdiman (24. August 2006)

nur noch  3 Tage, dann gehts los...


----------



## Büdiman (24. August 2006)

Für Bilder von der Strecke und alle weiteren Infos:

www.rfc-rossbach.de


----------



## Adrenalino (27. August 2006)

So Leute,

bin zurück und muss sagen, das haben die Mädels und Jungs der Orga und alle drumherum wieder fein hinbekommen! 
Alles bestens organisiert, nette Leute, tolles Event. Das Wetter, nun ja, wenigstens hats nicht geregnet. Die Trails waren teilweise grenzwertig, den Rest der Strecke hatte ich mir aber vom Untergrund her schlimmer vorgestellt. So hats halt nicht gereicht meine Vorjahreszeit auf der 60er ( 3:23:20 )zu wiederholen bzw. zu verbessern, heuer warens 3:28:02 und Platz 37 AK. Aber das ging allen so, selbst die Sieger der 120er sind deutlich über 5 Std. gekommen, das sagt wohl alles. Vorjahreszeiten konnten unter den Bedingungen nicht erreicht werden - oder?
Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!! 

Ich gratulier mir selbst daß ich mich heute morgen entschlossen habe NICHT die 120er zu fahren wie eigentlich geplant.......


----------



## race-jo (27. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich fand den marathon sehr gelungen  

persönlich hatte ich immer angst am ende einzubrechen, dem war glücklicherweise nicht so , also bin zufrieden mit mir, bin die 60er gfahren, meine zeit liegt unter drei stunden, aber ich hab keine ahnung wo genau ich angekommen bin.
die strecke war gut gelungen und die trails waren trotz des matsches sehr gut fahrnbar, hat dick spaß gemacht  

dabnke an die orga, da hat auch alles gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (27. August 2006)

2.40. platz 5 AK. das podium war mir also wieder nicht vergönnt.  bin aber trotzdem zufrieden weil ich vorher 2 wochen 'gechillt' hatte...

orga war super! verpflegung und beschilderung auch! streckenmäßig wars ok, gibt aber besseres.
als die spitzengruppe durch den 2.DH(der mit den spurrillen) durch war hab ich gedacht: "seperates the men from the boys!" das ding war der killer!!


ach so: mein team hat heut übel gerult! 
120km: gesamtsieg+3.platz herren, 1. platz masters 1
60km: 5. herren, 3. U23


----------



## race-jo (27. August 2006)

@ col kurtz

hast du nen schwarzen bell helm?

ich glaub ich hab dich beim bikes sauber machen gesehen (rot weißes bergamont trikot)

glückwunsch an dein team und dich  

ich will jetzt endlich wissen wo ich angekommen bin


----------



## race-jo (27. August 2006)

also 26. insgesamt

2. in der raltersklasse u19

zeitgelich mit ersten (wir wollten zusammen durchs ziel fahren ging aber nicht da die zeitmessung zu schmal warn naja hab ich die arschkarte gezogen, zumal ich aus der letzten abfahrt mit großem vorsprung rausgekommen bin , dann uaf ihn gewartet hab und er nochmal gestürzt is ,ich also nochmal gewartet hab)

das nächste mal gibt es nciht nochmal so ein geschenk


----------



## Hagbard_1 (28. August 2006)

Außer der Siegerehrung(Klassen werden zusammengelegt) eine vorbildliche Veranstaltung, Danke!


----------



## racing-rogal (28. August 2006)

War auch dabei und kann mich nur Col. Kurtz anschließen strecke war nicht der brüller ab ok.

nur das ich noch einen platten hatte war zum kotzen 
9ter ges. 
2ter U23 war dann doch ganz ok


----------



## Col. Kurtz (29. August 2006)

ja, war schade. wär bestimmt noch interessant geworden... 

wenigstens ham wir am vermeintlich unbezwingbaren azborn die CCler-fahne hochgehalten..


----------



## racing-rogal (29. August 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, war schade. wär bestimmt noch interessant geworden...
> 
> wenigstens ham wir am vermeintlich unbezwingbaren azborn die CCler-fahne hochgehalten..



ja wir CCler haben den Marathonmuschis gezeigt wie man(n) locker den Azborn hochfährt und noch erzählen kann


----------



## race-jo (29. August 2006)

ich bin den atzborn bnicht hoch meine kette hat sich verklemmt als ich nochmal geschaltet hatte, somit war der käs für mich gegessen


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (31. August 2006)

Kurze Info:

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12401&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Hagbard_1 (1. September 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich ein paar Bilder vom Mara...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhönracer (2. September 2006)

Hi,
Ich wer der erste u19 auf der großen Strecke (aber anscheinend auch der einzige der angekommenist?) -wo sind die anderen?
Da ich kein Hesse bin hab ich dei arschkarte gezogen:
16ter gesamt und nicht mal gennant bei der Siegerehrung.
(Mit nem Sponsor oder ein Team wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr.... 
sonst wars ganz gut, 
PS am Sonntag fahr ich die Strecke (nur eine Runde) mit meinem neuen Enduro nochma ab. 

Den Azborn binn ich übrigens auch raufgekommen, einmal ganz das zweite mal musste ich einmal einen Fuß kurz absetzen.
Chiao


----------



## Deleted 84113 (25. Juni 2007)

gude,
der azborn ist echt geil. letztes jahr haben es aber nur 11 fahrer hochgeschafft weil es vorher so geregnet hatte.
bei guten bedingungen schaffe sogar ich den azborn an einem stück ohne abzusteigen. zum glück ist der azbron endlich wieder von den bäumen, die "kyrill" gefällt hat, befreit.


----------



## NoBseHz (27. August 2008)

Hey, hat jemand Fotos von diesem Jahr? Private Fotos? Speziell von den Siegerehrungen und evtl auch vom Azborn (übrigens ein Anstieg wie der, den ich auf meinem Heimweg jedes mal zurück legen muss =D)? Ich weiß das Topic is schon etwas älter.. aber wollte kein neues aufmachen


----------



## flocu (27. August 2008)

Dann nimm doch den aktuellen thread.....


----------



## NoBseHz (27. August 2008)

Uh da hat die SuFu mich im Stich gelassen  thx


----------

